# Filling holes with epoxy resin?



## norman vandyke (Aug 19, 2015)

I've never filled holes this big and I've seen it done with colored resin. Anyone know about this process? This piece is going to be a live edge coffee table top. I was also thinking of filling the cracks with sawdust/glue mix. The grain variation might make it look a little funny.


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2015)

I probably wouldn't hesitate in that application to fill it with something dark mixed in with epoxy. Being on the frugal side, I might try to take up some of that space with fillers, aside from just sawdust mixed with epoxy. You could do something kinda cool like using polyester resin, dyed black up to about a half inch from being full...then once cured, add some nuts/bolts/twisted copper/gold foil/Matchbox cars....ok, you get it...and then fill remaining clear to encapsulate those pieces as a conversation piece. Nix the Matchbox cars, Hotwheels were always much better!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> I probably wouldn't hesitate in that application to fill it with something dark mixed in with epoxy. Being on the frugal side, I might try to take up some of that space with fillers, aside from just sawdust mixed with epoxy. You could do something kinda cool like using polyester resin, dyed black up to about a half inch from being full...then once cured, add some nuts/bolts/twisted copper/gold foil/Matchbox cars....ok, you get it...and then fill remaining clear to encapsulate those pieces as a conversation piece. Nix the Matchbox cars, Hotwheels were always much better!


Your idea just set off a brainstorm. I could fill them with black polyester resin, then use a router to carve out shallow holes as built in cup holders. That idea sounds classy in my head but could be just tacky. Also, I already planned on using a slab from the same tree to cut the legs from. I've never made a live edge table before. What style of leg/leg attachment would look best? I'd like to go with tenons going through the table top and wedges from a dark wood to spread them but that's what I would do on a regular table...I'd also like to keep metal out of this table.


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, those other questions are ones I'll be curious to hear others response on. I've got a couple slabs that aren't tables yet for one reason...I don't know what I want to do for legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

I would to throw @Brink in here. I like his stuff, and the way he does his legs...and not shaving em either..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 19, 2015)

I believe I've thought of way to do the legs but the table might end up looking like a bench. I was thinking of doing a double tenon joint on the top of these two slabs, cutting at the bottom of the void to create legs with a live edge and then throw a cross support with live bottom edge, flush with the table bottom or even sitting in a groove and attach with tenons through the legs a couple inches above the void. Those 1.5" legs should support the 2" thick table top with the added support but I'm still worried it will look like a bench. Hmmmm


----------



## Brink (Aug 20, 2015)

I wouldn't fill the cracks with anything. The crack will reappear, and give the appearance of a bad repair.

Butterflies will hold it together.

The bark inclusion can be filled. Lately I've been going with many coats of gloss poly. I have tossed around filling them with river stones, but haven't, yet.



 

For legs, lots of options.
This is a dovetailed folded edge, cantilevered through tenon table I did.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

